# My Newest Labels



## Runningwolf (Apr 6, 2011)

If all goes right tomorrow will be a big bottling day with about 27 gallons to bottle. Only 8 gallons will go in 750's and the rest will be in 350ml bottles. My least favorate label is for the Pacific White but its a photo taken by my nephew. The cherry labels will also be printed on 2x4 labels for 375 bottles.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 6, 2011)

They are awesome, I would clip out the black area of the Orange Chocolate Port though and just have the skies there. How does that Chocolate Cherry taste. Ive been eying that every year but just havent doen it.


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 6, 2011)

They are all nice but could use a little help. Can you do borders or something to make the transition from picture to label a little cleaner? Not sure how to phrase that.... fuzzy edge?

I like the pacifica but there is too much black and then bam - perfectly straight black line. What if you extend that up and do the text in white? Or put the Pacifica White in white on the black?

Orange Choc port - move Orange to the top of the picture, in orange to match the sunset.
Chocolate kisses floating in the water?

Chocolate Cherry - I'll send you my address  in trade for my Port?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 6, 2011)

No way, that wine goes to me bacuse My port is nice and aged!!!!!


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 6, 2011)

Wade E said:


> No way, that wine goes to me bacuse My port is nice and aged!!!!!



He doesn't want your old stuff. I'll trade him my shiny new port for his.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks Rob, I am going to print out what you said and play. With Avery label software you cannot do an outling on a cropped photo that doesn't have square corners. I quit doing outline on the edge of the labels because if there isn't perfect alignment they don't print out right. Regardless I'm going to play with your suggestions.

Wade fantastic observation, as you can see the black is gone. The cherry chocolate has met all expectations. This was made from juice I got last summer. It will go in 375's and a few 750 mL bottles in case I decide to enter it in competition.







This is the cherry juice in carboy






This is everything left after racking from secondary. Sundae's anyone?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 6, 2011)

Dang, I thought I had all of the black sky out of there. Back to the drawing board.

Ok I went back and looked at that port label and the black in the sky is not there. I deleted the picture three times and pasted in the new one and it keeps coming back. Oh well its not on the label anymore.


----------



## KevininPa (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice labels Dan. Just wondering did you eat the chocolate and almonds
after you racked off them? Did the wine suck all the chocolate flavor from
it?

Kevin


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 6, 2011)

Yep,

That would go really well over some vanilla ice cream!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 6, 2011)

I know I wouldnt have let that chocolate go to waste. Id have melted it down into the biggest dang easter bunny ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bwaaaa haaa haaaa haaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 6, 2011)

Rob the orange on top did not work for me but I still ran with your idea.


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 6, 2011)

I like those much better! What do you think of them?

Is it Orange Chocolate or Chocolate Orange? Is there a more dominant flavor?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 6, 2011)

I do like them much better. I have just a few tweaks with alignment to do. Thanks for your input. This was a RJS kit wine and they call it Orange Chocolate. Wades calls it YUCK!! Even at 6 months I think it's pretty dang good.


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 6, 2011)

I liked it as Wade was handing one off to me - "take it, I hate this and can't wait to get rid of it". Maybe it wasn't sweet enough for him?

Did you try moving Chocolate Port up a bit closer to Orange? It almost looks like they are separate.

Nice!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 6, 2011)

yeap that was one of the tweaks I did, you're right


----------



## Wade E (Apr 7, 2011)

It was sweet enough, just did not like the taste at all and I couldnt taste any orange at all. I love chocolate covered orange peels and assumed it would taste similiar but nothing at all even close!


----------



## mrzazz (Apr 7, 2011)

Looks great. I just have 1 question. In Wades Strawberry Choc Port he uses choc extract, as do I. Would there be a taste difference and why did you use actual chocolate? Hmm ????


----------



## Sirs (Apr 7, 2011)

hey Dan got one question why is it you got Wolf on one and Wolfe on the other?????


----------



## mrzazz (Apr 7, 2011)

Good Catch


----------



## Wade E (Apr 7, 2011)

Thats a good one Sirs!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 7, 2011)

mrzazz said:


> Looks great. I just have 1 question. In Wades Strawberry Choc Port he uses choc extract, as do I. Would there be a taste difference and why did you use actual chocolate? Hmm ????



It's basically people in PA have more class when it comes to ingredients. LOL, kidding. It's just something I started doing a year ago with my ice wine after talking to a winery and it works very well. I have not had any problems and this is the second year for me to do it the ice wine and first year with the cherry You really have to play with it as each time the chocolate is the first thing you taste. I back off on it each time I use it.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 7, 2011)

Sirs said:


> hey Dan got one question why is it you got Wolf on one and Wolfe on the other?????



Because I'm a freaking idiot and spent too much time partying last nite in the chat room. I didn't even notice it today when I put a few on. Thanks for noticing. Now it will just be a game to see who else notices.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 7, 2011)

Uh, oh, I see that ancient Chinese library symbol in the lower right hand corner of that pic!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 7, 2011)

I didn't even look at spelling! At least someone caught it. WMT Brain Trust in action.


----------



## winekits4beginners (Apr 9, 2011)

*Great labels*

Thanks for sharing.


----------

